

Your Newfangled Media Algorithms are Bullshit - jedberg
https://medium.com/ladybits-on-medium/your-newfangled-media-algorithms-are-bullshit-493c9597bb55

======
jedberg
Disclosure: The writer is a friend of mine.

That being said, she is one of the few science/technology writers whose
articles I read from beginning to end, because the fascinate and engage me.

